# ****Fridays Pics*****



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I guess I'll be the first for Friday pics. Must be a slow day for sure.

This is my new baby. 07 2110 with 200 Merc
FISH ON!!!!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

She has me wrapped around her paw. How can you say no to that?  How come old men fall for little dogs?


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Happy Valentine's Day*

They're in love and sometimes it's a little creepy!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Need an extension ladder to reset a breaker! 

Uncle Buddy, lost a lung on Okinawa but raised a family and lived a long life

Histerical site beside the feed store in Bay City, I never even knew it was there! Big Oaks! :smile:


----------



## TXBOSUN (Mar 4, 2007)

*Tired*

Hey dad,
We think Dixie's had enough fetch training for the day.


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The boy and I went mountain bike riding yesterday.
And my home built bike rack.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is some wicked good deer and feral hog sausage

Next weekend's contributor for grilled fallow backstrap


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Took my son mountain biking at Memorial. His second time ever.



At the vet, she's listening to the cats



Happy valentine's day


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

JuiceGoose said:


> Well I guess I'll be the first for Friday pics. Must be a slow day for sure.
> 
> This is my new baby. 07 2110 with 200 Merc
> FISH ON!!!!


Nice Boat, be sure to check them drain hoses all you can or install seacocks.. My Nautic* almost sank last week end with me in it.. Feech On.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to hit it early....*

Guess to what the theme was this past week and win a prize...

Clear Clam Chowda ( Rhode Island Style )

Chinese 5 Spice Cheeken Thighs n Ginger Garlic Snow pea

Peruvian Cebiche

Tortilla Soup

Asian-Creole Sweet n Spicy Shrimp

Grilled Lobstah Tail topped with a Coriander-Tomato Vinaigrette sided by Valentine Blood Orange Salad topped with Blood Orange vignette . No Butta needed. Be sure to look on the big screen

Blackberry n Ancho Sauce Cheeken Bone Breast n a Asparagus Citrus Salad - Umm Blackberries..

Klever pulled up his bed to warm by the fire. That's why we call em Klever


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

Wife and I made some "barn doors" for the entrance to our master bath. The doors came out of my wife's great-grandmother's house and are well over a century old. And yes, I have since removed the existing door.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

One left. The other four have all gone to 2cooler homes. This little guy is hoing to go to one of y'alls home today!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

SURFside Beach
Stuck Game Warden. Don't worry, we got her out. 
Weiniemobile
Darth Vader moonlights as a guitar player in a band


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

"Worthless" dragging stuff up into the yard from the bone pile


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Guess to what the theme was this past week and win a prize...


White tableware/dishes?


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

1. Nice weather to pull the truck out of the garage
2. Calm day offshore a few weeks back.
3. Redfish at POC jetties
4. Wife on the right with buddy in Afghanistan


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Colorado River, West of Columbus, Tx*

I guess I'll throw out the first sunset pic  
We bought a Thousand Trails campground membership at the RV show last Saturday. Went out Sunday to take a look at the preserve. Tons of wildlife and good fishing reports. Looking forward to our first visit.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> Guess to what the theme was this past week and win a prize...


Geography? lol


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

porkchoplc said:


> White tableware/dishes?





spirit said:


> Geography? lol


Double Nope... Think **** Theme


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from Sargent last weekend.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Merle Haggard helped me wash the dishes
He loves his pig ears


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

finkikin said:


> Merle Haggard helped me wash the dishes
> He loves his pig ears


Really kewl man. He looks happy and that makes me happy.
Happy!:biggrin:
Happy!:biggrin:
Happy!:biggrin:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

captain dave said:


> double nope... Think **** theme


 no red meat week!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Venison backstrap and veggies w/some chips and avocado my wife made me on my day off Tuesday. A large Buchanan and 7up mixed drink to wash it down.

Running out of backstrap meat, gonna have withdrawl symptoms soon.....h:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> Double Nope... Think **** Theme


I don't know what the dang theme is but if I keep looking at those picture of delicious food I'm gonna be raiding the fridge and DXing all that weightlifting I did this morning! lol

Good lord you make it difficult for a person trying to lose weight!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

A sea of Camo sending away a friend who's time came too early. The casket liner was Camo too.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

wife plays with dog, wife snuggles with dog, both get sleepy


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

*Guess to what the theme was this past week and win a prize*



captain dave said:


> guess to what the theme was this past week and win a prize...
> 
> Clear clam chowda ( rhode island style )
> 
> ...


around the world


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Since its Valentine's Day ... my Valentine and I exchanging vows almost 33 years ago.



Thought of 2Cool when I saw this yesterday morning


The fog looked pretty when it wasn't blocking the road. 



I tried to get the full moon on the way to workout ....



.... and on the way home from classes. I have decided I suck at moon shots. lol The passing car looks pretty darn kewl though!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Category5 said:


> wife plays with dog, wife snuggles with dog, both get sleepy


You might get in trouble for that one :biggrin:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Reynolds4 said:


> You might get in trouble for that one :biggrin:


I already did. That's the big dog's bed she's on, and the big dog commandeered the little dogs bed. They were both snoring. Very funny...to me.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

My daughter got to rid the Zamboni last night.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

DIHLON said:


> Wife and I made some "barn doors" for the entrance to our master bath. The doors came out of my wife's great-grandmother's house and are well over a century old. And yes, I have since removed the existing door.


 Very cool!!


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

*Twins*

More of the Twins for Friday Pics!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

My little buddy is growing up!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Sugarland 5K*

.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Setting up a new sled


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> Need an extension ladder to reset a breaker!
> 
> Uncle Buddy, lost a lung on Okinawa but raised a family and lived a long life
> 
> Histerical site beside the feed store in Bay City, I never even knew it was there! Big Oaks! :smile:










Well I know he was an expert rifleman because of the crossed rifles on the left side of his chest. what are the other medallions for? Looks like a real hero to me. Also looks like a real Marine.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*Just got back from Panama*

Panama


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

BATWING said:


> Setting up a new sled


nice!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Mrschasintail said:


> A sea of Camo sending away a friend who's time came too early. The casket liner was Camo too.


What a touching way to say good bye to a fellow Brother or Friend my he 
R.I.P.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Quality not Quantity*

Personal best 25 3/4" and 6 lbs the other two 22"


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

FREON said:


> no red meat week!


Close,



HAYWIREZ said:


> around the world


Nope, I do cook from all 7 continents though.

----------------------------------------------------------------

The theme was soups n Salads. I mentioned that a week or 2 ago.

Prize was a dinner of choice cooked at the winners house.. :slimer:

Tonight I am going Salad with a Rib eye Marinated in a Horseradish Steak Sauce, Grilled, sliced up in a Spinach kinda salad topped with a Roasted Poblano Vinaigrette .

With all the R I's n $ale, I do see a prime rib dinner in my future.. 

Thanks for playing... Peace OUt


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Here ya go Captain Dave

Grilled Ribeye
Bacon wrapped asparagus
broiled garlic new potatoes


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Tight lookin meal SWS!!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is our new dog Palin(mastiff) and our pond filled up with all the recent rain hoping to pour house pad Thursday.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Here ya go Captain Dave
> 
> Grilled Ribeye
> Bacon wrapped asparagus
> broiled garlic new potatoes


 Nice work there SS. Both on the food and the camera. Are you sure that you and the good Capt. aren't related?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dick Hanks said:


> Nice work there SS. Both on the food and the camera. Are you sure that you and the good Capt. aren't related?


Not related, but I have met his wife.. lol . You done well man, can I retire ?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Not related, but I have met his wife.. lol . You done well man, can I retire ?


Retire? No way. I aint gonna post up all those pics every friday. You have to keep your fans happy.:brew2:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Here ya go Captain Dave
> 
> Grilled Ribeye
> Bacon wrapped asparagus
> broiled garlic new potatoes


Looks great bro!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Retire? No way. I aint gonna post up all those pics every Friday. You have to keep your fans happy.:brew2:


Hey Josh ...Are you a fan ? lol:bounce:

Here is my closing of the salads.. Rib-eye marinated in a fresh prepared horseradish steak-sauce, grilled, topped with a roasted poblano pepper vinaigrette, garnished with roasted tomatoes and sweet onions.

Dude, post on ! :brew2:


----------

